# Lowrance Elite 7 HDI Geber



## Nofretaete (3. November 2016)

Nabend Zusammen, hat jemand eine Ahnung ob bzw. wie man am Geber oder über das Menü des Elite 7 erkennen kann ob es sich um die 50/200 + 455/800 kHz oder 83/200 + 455/800 kHz Version handelt? Bin drauf und dran mir ein gebrauchtes zu kaufen. Der Verkaufer weiß leider nicht welchen Geber er hat. Wäre dankbar für Tipps/Ideen.


----------



## Guppyfreund (4. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDI Geber*

Am Kabel vom Geber ist ein kleines Zettelchen, da steht die Bezeichnung drauf. Man wählt den Geber in den Einstellungen aus, selber erkennen tut das Gerät den Geber nicht.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (11. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDI Geber*

Genaus so ist es bei den meisten Echoloten. Es kann sogar vorkommen, dass im Betrieb nur der aktuell eingetragene Geber angezeigt wird, obwohl ein ganz anderer seinen Dienst versieht.


----------



## Nofretaete (13. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDI Geber*

Danke euch. Anbei ein Foto des Geberlabels. Ist leider wenig aussagekräftig oder könnt ihr damit etwas anfangen? Gruss Christian


----------



## Guppyfreund (13. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDI Geber*



Nofretaete schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Anbei ein Foto des Geberlabels. Ist leider wenig aussagekräftig oder kannst du damit etwas anfangen? Gruss Christian



Wenn man nach "FA XDCR HDI" googelt, findet man: FA XDCR HDI 83/200-455/800 KHZ

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q="FA+XDCR+HDI"

Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (14. November 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 HDI Geber*

Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen:

es gibt einen XDCR HDI 83/200Khz
und
einen XDCR HDI 50/200Khz

Wie soll diese Kennzeichnung nur auf den 83/200 Geber zutreffen?


----------

